# Disable auto add to gallery app



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a way to prevent pictures/videos from showing up automatically in the gallery app?

If you never look at a pic it won't show up. Once you do, however, the app knows what directory it is in and it shows up in the gallery in a folder named the same as the subfolder in the directory.

If you move the folder to a different directory, all the previews are blank but the names of the folder and files still display.

Any thoughts?

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Add a file to any directory you don't want to show in Gallery:


```
.nomedia
```


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Add a file to any directory you don't want to show in Gallery:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


What kind of file? Text?
Or do you make a .nomedia folder and put the stuff in that?

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

ElectroGeek said:


> What kind of file? Text?
> Or do you make a .nomedia folder and put the stuff in that?
> 
> Droid2 Global VZW
> ...


yeah, just an empty text file called ".nomedia"


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Morlok8k said:


> yeah, just an empty text file called ".nomedia"


Exactly.

Also, you sig is awesome


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Also, you sig is awesome


thanks! I felt it kinda applied here...


----------

